# Is Cedar bedding OK?



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Is it OK to use some Eastern Red Cedar shavings mixed in with pine/oak shavings for horse stall bedding?
jim


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't use shavings for bedding but hopefully somebody can answer your question.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We've used plenty of western red cedar. Don't know if it's significantly different than eastern cedar though.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, we use it all the time. Walnut & cherry are the only ones I know of that you need to stay away from.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

Cherry is bad? I get all my shavings from my brother's wood shop and know to stay away from Walnut but not Cherry. Loads always come as a variety pack of wood species so it's never solid Cherry but have definately used it - what issues can it cause? Cedar & pine are my favorites - awesome smell!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Horses should never be exposed to cherry (especially wilted cherry) *leaves*, I've never heard of a problem with cherry for bedding. Black walnut can cause laminitis very very quickly with minimal exposure.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Horses should never be exposed to cherry (especially wilted cherry) *leaves*, I've never heard of a problem with cherry for bedding. Black walnut can cause laminitis very very quickly with minimal exposure.


I agree. I've "heard" you shouldn't use cherry shavings but have never been able to actually back it up with anything online. Hardwood shavings don't really make the best bedding anyway, they aren't as absorbent as pine, etc.

I have heard that the aromatic oils in cedar can possible irritate some horses but it's never bothered mine at all. Given the choice, I go with pine because with my luck I'd get a huge order of cedar and someone would develop a sensitivity.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't have any stalls/pens so I don't use bedding for the equine.

I use Bermuda hay for the poultry's nest boxes.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

We used to use cedar for our horses and it was fine. I would avoid cedar for dogs though, it's very irritating to their skin and can cause allergies.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

46. WILD BLACK CHERRY

While black cherry may not cause laminitis from being bedded with it, the leaves & BARK contain cyanide. Better safe than sorry in case a horse wanted to munch on some of it's shavings.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have used the cedar shavings from TSC, don't know what kind they are, but havent had any problems mixed with pine. My stallion keeps his stall pretty nasty(although he has a 50x40 corral, he thinks he should use the bathroom in his stall.) With almost 10 gallons of water a day that he consumes, it stays pretty wet and smelly so the cedar helps


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Teej said:


> 46. WILD BLACK CHERRY
> 
> While black cherry may not cause laminitis from being bedded with it, the leaves & BARK contain cyanide. Better safe than sorry in case a horse wanted to munch on some of it's shavings.


The highest concentrations of cyanide is in the leaves, it is at it's most dangerous when the leaves are wilted. If enough of the bark was eaten there could be serious problems as well but bedding is dried, either air or kiln, and the limited amount of cyanide in the wood would dissipate. Could it be a problem? Maybe, _if_ a horse had nothing to eat but cherry wood shavings but that would cause serious problems that would have nothing to do with cyanide.

I wouldn't worry about some cherry mixed in with other shavings.


----------

